# Strategies on Learning 5BLD



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello,

I am wondering if there are any particular strategies on how I should learn to solve a 5x5 blindfolded. Although I know how to do 3BLD, I have never solved a 4x4 blindfolded before. Would it be better to first improve at 3BLD to be sub 5 minutes, do 4BLD and then move onto 5BLD, or should I go straight into 5BLD? I know about Roman Rooms for memo but other than that I have no clue on where to get started. I am using the YuXin Little Magic M 5x5. Any pdf tutorials for big cubes BLD? Thank you in advance.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 6, 2019)

I would like to know solving 5x5BLD is equivalent to how many 3x3BLD cubes? in terms of memo...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 6, 2019)

Learn 4bld first, it will teach you the concepts you will need to know but it’s a bit easier


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 6, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Learn 4bld first, it will teach you the concepts you will need to know but it’s a bit easier



How different is 4BLD compared to 3BLD? I assume that the fact that there aren't fixed centers would change a lot of things, and how many buffers there would be. Just some speculation, I'll try finding a pdf document in the meantime about 4BLD. Thank you for your response by the way!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 6, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if there are any particular strategies on how I should learn to solve a 5x5 blindfolded. Although I know how to do 3BLD, I have never solved a 4x4 blindfolded before. Would it be better to first improve at 3BLD to be sub 5 minutes, do 4BLD and then move onto 5BLD, or should I go straight into 5BLD? I know about Roman Rooms for memo but other than that I have no clue on where to get started. I am using the YuXin Little Magic M 5x5. Any pdf tutorials for big cubes BLD? Thank you in advance.


Learn 4bld first it is considerably easier than 5bld and the method is 5bld without a few things. You need to know m2 on 3BLD to do 4bld but if you know m2 you can go for it.


icarneiro said:


> I would like to know solving 5x5BLD is equivalent to how many 3x3BLD cubes? in terms of memo...


4bld is equivalent to 2.5 3blds and 5bld is equivalent to 5 3blds



dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> How different is 4BLD compared to 3BLD? I assume that the fact that there aren't fixed centers would change a lot of things, and how many buffers there would be. Just some speculation, I'll try finding a pdf document in the meantime about 4BLD. Thank you for your response by the way!


The method is actually not much harder just a few more algs to learn but it is considerably harder just because you have more memo to retain


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 6, 2019)

5bld is more or less equal to 4 cubes rather than 5..

besides the obvious enlargement of memo, 4bld is not much harder, it was very easy to learn actually. Like others said above, you need to know M2 edge method, which you will be using to solve the edges(wings) on 4x4, which are a bit harder than normal edges but not too much (just lots of memo) and centers don't take too long to get the hang of.
From there, learning 5bld wont be hard. Just a 4bld with edges again, and a new center type, solved similarly(kind of) to 4bld centers. Memo is approx. 70-80 letters, or well 4 semi full rooms (assuming a room can hold 24 letters) if you're not storing some center type in short term/audio.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 6, 2019)

While it's possible to jump straight into 5BLD, I would encourage you to learn BLD step by step. 5BLD is difficult and unforgiving, and successive long, slow, exhausting DNFs will get very demoralising very quickly.

My suggestion for learning order:-
1. Get your 3BLD in shape. Learn M2 if you don't use it already, make sure you're very comfortable with your colour and letter schemes and image list, and get down to at least sub-3. Otherwise those 5BLD attempts will take you forever.
2. Move on to 4-cube MBLD attempts. Learn Roman rooms. This will help you get used to organising and memorizing larger amounts of info.
3. Move on to 4BLD. Learn U2, r2 and parities. These are all prerequisites for 5BLD anyway. Use Roman rooms for memo, same as MBLD. Keep practising until you're comfortable with it and happy with your success rate.
4. Now you're ready for 5BLD. The only extra stuff you need is U2 for T-centres, and midge parity. 

Good luck!


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 7, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> 2. Move on to 4-cube MBLD attempts. Learn Roman rooms. This will help you get used to organising and memorizing larger amounts of info.


Do you mean doing MBLD on a 2x2?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> Do you mean doing MBLD on a 2x2?


No, I mean multiple blindfolded with four 3x3 cubes. That's about the same amount of information to memorise as a 5BLD attempt, but without the added knowledge and difficulty in execution.

As an afterthought, another thing I would recommend is to learn and practise your execution method sighted first, for each size cube. If you can't get it right while sighted, you'll suffer a world of frustration trying to master it blindfolded.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 7, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> No, I mean multiple blindfolded with four 3x3 cubes. That's about the same amount of information to memorise as a 5BLD attempt, but without the added knowledge and difficulty in execution.
> 
> As an afterthought, another thing I would recommend is to learn and practise your execution method sighted first, for each size cube. If you can't get it right while sighted, you'll suffer a world of frustration trying to master it blindfolded.


Alright, thanks for your advice! I really appreciate it. Hopefully I'll be able to get an ao5 with no more than 1 DNF for 5BLD at a comp in the future haha, gotta get that Italian NR.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 7, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> Alright, thanks for your advice! I really appreciate it. Hopefully I'll be able to get an ao5 with no more than 1 DNF for 5BLD at a comp in the future haha, gotta get that Italian NR.


you can't get ao5s in 5bld only mo3s and even then they are extremely hard to get. I feel like you don't really know anything about 5bld do you should possibly learn more about the event before trying to do it. I don't mean to be rude but as it is the hardest event you should make sure you are ready for the challenge. good luck for when you do learn it though.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 8, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> you can't get ao5s in 5bld only mo3s and even then they are extremely hard to get. I feel like you don't really know anything about 5bld do you should possibly learn more about the event before trying to do it. I don't mean to be rude but as it is the hardest event you should make sure you are ready for the challenge. good luck for when you do learn it though.


Yeah that's fair, my bad haha. I'll try to just practice MBLD with 4 cubes in the meantime using M2 until I am comfortable with memorization, then I'll move onto 4BLD eventually.


----------



## 2b2f117bdd (Feb 12, 2020)

I guess I wouldn't do that. Although it makes things easier in the beginning, it doesn't force you to learn the sticker/piece to letter translation. This will probably take the most time during your memo when you start blindsolving but it will get much better after a couple of days.











Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

icarneiro said:


> I would like to know solving 5x5BLD is equivalent to how many 3x3BLD cubes? in terms of memo...


5BLD is more accurately about 4 cubes worth of information.

So, if you can one pass a 4/4 3x3 MBLD attempt, chances are you can one pass a 5x5 cube as well. 

But like said by others above, I would recommend doing more 4BLD before jumping into 5BLD. 4BLD is about 2.5 cubes worth of info.


----------

